# Queen cell incubator recomendations?



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

We need to purchase an additional QC incubator(s)

Does any one out there have any recommendations on what to purchase and what to avoid. 

We need a box that will hold around 1000 cells at a shot. Digital control would be nice.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

gqfmfg.com used to sell a bee incubator that I heard was a good unit. I haven't used it myself.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Honey-4-all,

Buy a digital temperature controller or two and build your own from a refrigerator carcass.

Search the forums for the details.

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Great idea BWrangler.........

A controller like this???


Controller


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

BeeAware said:


> gqfmfg.com used to sell a bee incubator that I heard was a good unit. I haven't used it myself.



I heard they was good also, this is what I would get if I was ever going to incubate queens, take it with you to the yards in your truck.
https://www.gqfmfg.com/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=291


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Sundance and Everyone,

Just browsing controllers on ebay tells me that they are alot cheaper and much more complex than the ones I bought some time ago.

Some things to look for:

-120 volt input and output
-digital temperature display
-great if a probe is included

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Very important the the controller not fluctuate by more that +/- one degree from its set point. Some will fluctuate by as much as 5 so be careful.


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

Although a controller may be very accurate, in practice, there tends to be temperature overshoot if the heating element is too large, and overheating is a more serious problem than falling a bit short.

If the environment around the incubator is maintained at a fairly constant temperature, and below the target temperature, design is not a much of a challenge.

However, if the incubator is going to be exposed to temps that vary widely, the problem gets more complex. Moreover, if the ambient gets up around 100 degrees F or above, 'Houston, we have a problem...'.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I am going to be a first timer at queen rearing.

I guess I've had a "queen rearing" phobia and
have been hesitant to give it a go. But this is
the year........


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Just some thoughts on queen incubator design.

Most use an incandescent bulb for a heat source. Always use two bulbs as one can fail before the rated life. Two 15 watt bulbs was the most I've needed to run in a full size refridge.

I use a very small fan to circulate air when the bulbs are on.

And an open pan of water to maintain some humidity.

Also, additional thermal mass, inside the refridge, can be used to moderate temperature swing and provide some leeway should power fail. I used gallon jugs of water.

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Give Tim a call at http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com a call. He does II and sells a digital controller for queen incubators. Here is a link to his store with all of the stuff.
http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/store/-c-36.html?osCsid=c98a82b76ff2a852fd62a20443cd8280


----------



## little55 (Aug 6, 2008)

I read somewhere to boil some bricks and put them in a cooler it will provide heat and humidity. I don't know first hand just read but it makes sense.


----------



## little55 (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess I should have paid better attention to the subject matter. I just looked at the title and posted a reply. But what I posted will work for moving queen cell.


----------

